# Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe



## Bullet (28. Dezember 2007)

*Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Moin,
Ich habe mich mal genauer mit dem Thema Wasserkühlung auseinandergesetzt und wollte euch mal mein Set vorstellen und eure Meinung dazu hören.

Habe mir mal folgendes zusammengestellt:
Alphacool NexXxoS XP Bold
Eheim 600 Station II 12V 
MagiCool XTREME DUAL 240
Watercool HTF Blende Dual
120mm Yate Loon D12SL-12 mit Stecker (1350rpm) x2
Schlauch PVC 11/8mm glasklar 6m
Anschlusskit Verschraubung 11/8mm G1/4" gerade 
EK Water Blocks EK-FC8800 GTX SLI ready 

Gekühlt wird ne Q6600 Cpu soll auf 4Ghz getaktet werden, und ne 8800GTX soll auch übertaktet werden
Den Dual Radi sollte ich in den Deckel meines Rebel 9 bekommen oder...
Welchen Wasserzusatz soll ich verwenden, bestellt wird bei Aquatuning


----------



## Brzeczek (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Beeindruckendes Upgrade 

Aber wieso diese pumpe? wiso nicht die hier:http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/



die kanse übertakten wenn nötig oder auch in Silent modus laufen lasen, die habe ich nämlich auch 


Und als Kühlmittel das hier:http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/


Fertig gemischt keine zusäte verwenden das verringert nur die Kühlleistung und bring noch andere nachteile mit sich....



Ob du den Radiator in dein Tower rein bekommst kann ich dir nicht sagen, am besten ausmessen, hab das so auch mit mein Dragon Tower gemacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

für die beiden kühler würde ich auch am ehesten was an der pumpe ändern - eheimstation1000 würde vermutlich nen feinen unterschied machen.
wenn mehr geld da ist, sind aquacomputer aquastream und watercool eheim12v der inno hpps gleichwertig.

bedarf für wasserzusätze besteht höchstens aus optischen gründen, da weder korrosionsempfindliche alu-elemente noch schmierbedürftige pumpen in der zusammenstellung sind.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*



> Bullet Gekühlt wird ne Q6600 Cpu soll auf 4Ghz getaktet werden, und ne 8800GTX soll auch übertaktet werden


Ok also nicht jeder Q6600 macht 4Ghz, davon mal abgesehen. Würde auch bei der Pumpe zur HPPS greifen, wie der Herr davor schon geschrieben hat, kann man jene Übertakten oder Untertakten auch gemacht.

Die GTX braucht bei mir nicht mal eine Wakü, Sie wird Max. 80C° Warm mit Max OC. 

Würde auch einen anderen Kühler nehmen für einen Quad 6600 als diesen, der könnte etwas überfordert damit sein. Des weiteren nehme einen 3 * 120 Kühler, diesen kannst du auch mal Passiv laufen lassen im Winter und bei 800 Umdrehungen kühlt dieser bei mir 2 Grad über Zimmertemperatur (je nach Model).  Hm beim Schlauch und Anschlüsse ist das so eine Sache. Standard und weitestgehend verbreitet sind die 10mm zu 8mm Schläuche. Der Unterschied ist, das es schwer wird dafür günstig bei Ebay was zu erwerben. Wollte es auch nehmen, aber habe Heute eingesehen, das es so besser war zwecks Aufrüsten.

  Jetzt sag ich dir aber noch etwas Wichtiges. Du hast eine Vorstellung und hast dir Gedanken gemacht, treffe deine Entscheidungen selbstständig, wir hier können nur so schreiben wie wir es sehen und erlebt haben. Jeder kann sich mal Irren und aus Fehlern lernt man.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tom


----------



## Bullet (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

"Beeindruckendes Upgrade " --> 

Welche Pumpe meinst du der Link führt mich zu den Inno News genauso beim Zusatz.
Die Abmessungen die beim Radi angegeben werden sind die komplett.. also ich meine mit Anschlüsse etc. Vll. ne blöde Frage aber will nach dem Kauf keine Überraschung erleben


----------



## Bullet (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

thx für die schnellen Antworten damit hat sich mein vorherriger Post auch erledigt... ihr wart schneller
Welchen Kühler könntet ihr mir den für den Quad empfehlen?
Strebe die 4Ghz an da mein Q6600 mit nem Zalman 9700LED schon bei 3,6Ghz @1,425V stabil läuft
nen 360er bekomme ich so nicht im Gehäuse unter habe zu dem 240er später noch nen 120er einkalkuliert sollte ja in etwa auch mit nem 360er mithalten können oder irre ich mich da........
Denke ich werde noch nen Inline Temp Sensor und nen Durschflussmesser dazunehmen oder eben zur Aquastream greifen
bei den Schläuchen 10/8 sollte ich daa eher zu den PUR und P&C greifen oder zum PVC mit Schrauben?

special thx @Tommy_Lee


----------



## Bullet (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Sry dass ich jetzt schon wieder poste aber........
ich habe gerade mein Gehäuse vermessen der 240er würde gerade noch so in den Deckel passen dann müsste man aber die Stecker am NT leicht knicken oder verbiegen...
In die Front könnte ich ihn auch bauen dann könnte ich allerdings nur noch ein Laufwerk ond eine Festplatte nutzen also auch nicht das wahre
Was mir nun noch aufgefallen ist ich könnte einen Quad Radi(den hier: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2051_MagiCool-XTREME-QUAD-480-Radiator.html)
hinter den großen Seitenlüfter bauen den müsste ich allerdings evtl nach Außen drehen.... Was haltet ihr davon??


----------



## Dr.House (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Ich würde dir dieses Set hier empfehlenhab es auch)
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...Komplettset-12V-Laing-S--754-939-940-AM2.html

Der Radi ist ein 360-er aber,denn kannst du aufm Gehäuse drauf befestigen.
Für dein Q6600 und eine GTX wäre der am besten.   GTX-Kühler bestellst du noch dazu.  Beiliegende CPU-Kühler reicht auch.

In dem Set ist die starke Laing-Pumpe. Die schafft alles. Power pur !!!

Sonst ist alles dabei-schlauch,Anschlüsse,etc.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Set.


----------



## Bullet (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Das wäre natürlich auch eine Lösung thx,
Wie befestige ich den am besten?


----------



## Dr.House (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Bei Aquatuning gibt es auch noch passendes Befestigungsmaterial.

z.B.    http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1495_Halterung-Extern-f-r-Rev3-0.html

oder  mit abstandshalterungen angepasst vom  Baumarkt


----------



## Tommy_Lee (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Ich Persönlich kann so einen Set nichts abgewinnen. Ich habe Einzelhandelskaufmann gerlernt und in diesen Preisen die dort gemacht werden, sind hohe Gewinne eingerechnet. Möchtest du das Board garnicht Kühlen?

Kannst dich ja mal bei mir bei ICQ melden siehe Signatur, kann dir gerne auch Bilder meines Systems und Verbauung zukommen lassen.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Ludrig (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Bei nem Q6600 und ner GTX (beides OC) würde ich auf vernünftige Kühler und ne vernüftige Pumpe greifen:
Als Kühler entweder den Nexxxos X2 Highflow (mein momentaner Fav!)
http://a-c-shop.de/CPU-Alphacool-NexXxoS-X2-PLUS-HIGHFLOW-vern-S775
oder den Cuplex XT-DI:
http://a-c-shop.de/cuplex-XT-di-double-impact-4-Loch-Halt-Sockel-775-G1-4-ohne-Anschluesse

Beides sehr gute Kühler aber halt etwas teurer...
Oder auch sehr gut und nach den ersten Tests (wobei ich auf Tests nicht allzuviel gebe) einer der besten Kühler momentan:  Der EK-Supreme : http://a-c-shop.de/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-Supreme-Acetal-universal

Als Pumpe entweder ne Laing Pro (hat Leistung satt):
http://a-c-shop.de/Laing-DDC-1T-Pumpe-12V-Pro-mit-Alphacool-Plexiaufsatz
oder die oben erwähnte Inno-Pumpe.

Als Kühlflüssigkeit entweder das allseits bekannte G48 von der Tanke oder sowas hier: 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...rotect-Ultra-1-0l-Valvoline-SuperCoolant.html


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HPPS Plus - 12V Pumpe
und das Kühlwasser: *http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/000...3501/50142494350d52d2f/501424943f08d1711.html !


*Wenn Geld mehr oder weniger egal ist dann am bessten denn CPU Kühler hier (Ales Made in Germany  )

innovatek G-Flow




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zieh dir mall die Oberfläche rein die ist auf HOCHGLANZ Poliert 
Das ist das beste was mann haben kann 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








Ich Würde aber auch sagen das ein Duall Radiator reicht wenn du aber Vielleicht in zu kunft ein SLI System haben willst leg dir lieber ein Triple System zu. Ein Quad ist übertrieben finde ich.





P.S: kombiniere alles mit  Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste 


die Rockt auf jeden fall da holst du das MAXIMUM raus


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Hier sind ein paar Bilder von mein System, damit du dir mal die Dimensionen reinziehen kannst. Denn nämlich schon in ein Big Tower wird es eng....


----------



## Ludrig (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

...Ausser Schläuchen gibts nix gutes von Inno... sry, ist meine Meinung!


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*



Ludrig schrieb:


> ...Ausser Schläuchen gibts nix gutes von Inno... sry, ist meine Meinung!





Wiso? Hast du so Schlechte Erfahrung mit Innovatek ? Ich habe mein System schon seit glaube ich 3 bis 5 jahren und es läuft und läuft und läuft.

Nur einmal nicht da ist mir meine ALte Eheim Pumpe kaput gegangen , ABER ich habe sie nach Innovatek geschickt und die haben sich mal die Pumpe angeckukt und haben mir gesagt das da nichts mehr zu Retten ist 

Da habe die mir ein sehr Kulantes angebot gemacht und zwar die Pumpe hier:

http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/000...3501/50142494350d4b925/501424943d0d41000.html

die normalerweise 70 kostet habe ich für 40  bekommen


Da kann man nicht meckern.....


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

@Bullet

Wilst  du dein System für Übertakten oder Silent haben oder so ein zwischen ding?


----------



## GoZoU (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

@Brzeczek: Die HPPS+ ist schon gut, da hast du recht, auch IP-Protect ist super, aber alles andere von Inno kannst du vergessen. Die Kühler sind meist aus Aluminium und vollkommen überteuert. Noch dazu ist der G-Flow wohl kaum das Maß aller Dinge in der Kühlleisteung, durch seine relativ alte Innenstruktur ist er aktuellen Düsenkühlern unterlegen und bietet damit wohl eines der schlechtesten P/L-Verhältnisse das ich kenne.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*



GoZoU schrieb:


> @Brzeczek: Die HPPS+ ist schon gut, da hast du recht, auch IP-Protect ist super, aber alles andere von Inno kannst du vergessen. Die Kühler sind meist aus Aluminium und vollkommen überteuert. Noch dazu ist der G-Flow wohl kaum das Maß aller Dinge in der Kühlleisteung, durch seine relativ alte Innenstruktur ist er aktuellen Düsenkühlern unterlegen und bietet damit wohl eines der schlechtesten P/L-Verhältnisse das ich kenne.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU





Ok P/L Verhältnis ist schon mies bei Innovatek, aber der G-Flow ist aus vernickeltem Reinstkupfer !

Ich kann mich och an ein Test aus der PCGH dunkel erinnern wo der G-Flow erster war aber der Kühler auf den 2 Platz fast genau so gut war aber nicht so Teuer.



P.S: Habe in die PCGH geckukt und für den Sockel 775 Steht auf den Ersten Platz der Alphawcool Nexxos XP High Flow für 55    bei 25 °C mit eine QX6800


Der G-Flow ist auf den dritten Platz, bei 27°C mit eine QX6800


----------



## GoZoU (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Ich kann mich an den letzten Test erinnern und da hat der Nexxxos XP Highflow gewonnen....

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Tommy_Lee (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Brzeczek wenn deine Wohnung auch so aussieht sage ich ok liegt in deiner Natur. 

Ok mein System habe gerade zwei Stunden dran rumgelötet und nun wird jeder Lüfter mit der Hand gesteuert. So das kein Kabel der Lüfter mehr das Board berührt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man auf dem letzten Bild sehen kann, sieht man wo mein Rechner steht. Er ist super leise, ich höre selbst die Kamera gerade beim Runterladen der Bilder.  Das soll schon weiß heißen.

Jop würde auch wie gesagt wieder eine HPPS kaufen, da man sie sehr schön unter und übertakten kann. 

mfg

Tom


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an den letzten Test erinnern und da hat der Nexxxos XP Highflow gewonnen....
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU





Das habe ich auch gerade rein geschrieben


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

@Tommy_Lee

******* sind die Bilder hell ^^

aber gutes System alles ordentlich 

ok bei mir ist das nicht so, aber auch nur weil ich kein seiten Fenster habe wo mann rein kucken kann, wenn ich auch so ein seiten Fenster hätte dann hätte ich es noch Proliger gemacht wie du


----------



## Ace (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Wenn Geld mehr oder weniger egal ist dann am bessten denn CPU Kühler hier (Ales Made in Germany  )
> 
> innovatek G-Flow
> 
> ...




Da gibts noch andere gute Kühler die noch nicht richtig gestesten worden sind!!Hatte auch den Nexxos XP (Vorgänger) und der ist z.b schlechter wie der den ich jetzt drinnen habe (Coolance 330 siehe sys Profile) außerdem sind alle Wasserkühler auf Hochglanz Poliert! Werde Ende Januar mal 3 CPU Kühler Testen den neuen von EK,den Enzotech,und den Coolance der jetzt drinnen ist.Mal sehen wie die Ergebnisse sind Kühler kommen am Mittwoch.Es ist schade das niemand die neuen Kühler mit den alten mal Vergleicht und Testet.Der G-Flow hat auch schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*



Ace schrieb:


> Da gibts noch andere gute Kühler die noch nicht richtig gestesten worden sind!!Hatte auch den Nexxos XP (Vorgänger) und der ist z.b schlechter wie der den ich jetzt drinnen habe (Coolance 330 siehe sys Profile) außerdem sind alle Wasserkühler auf Hochglanz Poliert! Werde Ende Januar mal 3 CPU Kühler Testen den neuen von EK,den Enzotech,und den Coolance der jetzt drinnen ist.Mal sehen wie die Ergebnisse sind Kühler kommen am Mittwoch.Es ist schade das niemand die neuen Kühler mit den alten mal Vergleicht und Testet.Der G-Flow hat auch schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel





Bin gespannt auf deine Test.


----------



## Ace (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Ich auch
ach und hier mal was zu deinem G-Flow

http://www.aquatuning.de/shop_content.php/coID/1071


----------



## Tommy_Lee (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*



> Brzeczek: "ok bei mir ist das nicht so, aber auch nur weil ich kein seiten Fenster habe wo mann rein kucken kann, wenn ich auch so ein seiten Fenster hätte dann hätte ich es noch Proliger gemacht wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry wollte meinen PC nicht extra ausmachen und das blaue Licht hatte ich einfach angelassen. Wollte ja nur mal Zeigen, wie es aussehen kann und gut Kühlen kann und leise sein kann.

So nun hätte, hätte, hätte... "Hätte der Hund nicht geschissen, hätte er den Hasen bekommen." (Das du dem Zitat.)

  Nur weil du keine Scheibe hast, heißt dass nicht das die Kabel nicht Ordentlich sein sollte. Da umso besser die Kabel verlegt sind, ein besseren Luftstrom entstehen kann, das ist die halbe Niete. Das nicht nur bei Lüfterkühlung gut sondern auch bei Wasserkühlung, da man ja nicht das komplette Board Kühlt sondern nur die Chips.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen

  Tom


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*



Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Sorry wollte meinen PC nicht extra ausmachen und das blaue Licht hatte ich einfach angelassen. Wollte ja nur mal Zeigen, wie es aussehen kann und gut Kühlen kann und leise sein kann.
> 
> So nun hätte, hätte, hätte... "Hätte der Hund nicht geschissen, hätte er den Hasen bekommen." (Das du dem Zitat.)
> 
> ...




Ja ich weiss bescheid aber die Kühlung ist ausreichend


----------



## Tommy_Lee (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Das sind mir die Richtigen, das Wort ausreichend gibts in meinem Sprachgebrauch nicht. Endweder alles oder nichts.

Ich kaufe doch nicht alles zwei mal, nur weil ich zu faul war die Kabel am Anfang richtig zu legen. 

Nun ich denke ich weiß wie du es meinst: "Ich kriege es besser einfach nicht hin."  Dann ist doch Ok.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Dezember 2007)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Das sind mir die Richtigen, das Wort ausreichend gibts in meinem Sprachgebrauch nicht. Endweder alles oder nichts.
> 
> Ich kaufe doch nicht alles zwei mal, nur weil ich zu faul war die Kabel am Anfang richtig zu legen.
> 
> ...






 Was geht mit dir ab ?

Kenst du noch das Thema des Forums ?? Anscheind nicht....

Wenn es dir so Spaß macht mach doch ein neues Thema auf : Brzeczek vz 
Tommy_Lee 


Ich wollte hier nur Helfen mehr nicht und nicht mit dir hier rum Zicken.


----------



## Ace (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Rum Zicken bitte via PN!!!!
und jetzt wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber Zack!!


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*



Ace schrieb:


> Rum Zicken bitte via PN!!!!
> und jetzt wieder
> 
> 
> ...




Genau so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Bullet (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Die Disskussion ist ja ganz schön abgeschweift.......
Zu meinem Sys sollte nicht zu laut sein allerdings bin ich da nicht so sehr pingelig(wie man vll an meinem aktuellen Kühler sehen kann...der 9700LED ist nich gerade Leise aber bis 2300U/min isses ok) Hauptkriterium ist die Kühlleistung alles andere ist erstmal nicht so Wichtig. Natürlich soll es beim Starten nicht klingen als ob ein Flugzeug startet. Also hab mich für nen Dual und nen Single entschieden, als Lüfter sollen 2 Sharkoon Silent Eagle mit LED @12V zum einsatz kommen könnt ihr mir Radis empfehlen oder geben die sich nicht viel von der Leistung? Pumpe wird ne Laing, denke mit nem Aufsteck AGB. Kühler gefällt mir der XP Highflow sehr gut. MoBo ist mit der Heatpipe und dem Riesenpropeller erstma ausreichend später vll..........


----------



## Ace (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

wie du schon sagst alles etwas abgeschweift also wenn es ein dual sein soll
den *hier* bei dem Singel Radi der *hier* und* hier* es gibt alternativen ich sage aber mal Preis Leistung stimmt hier!Hast du Geld zuviel dann die sachen von Thermochill *hier* und *hier* der Rest Laing und XP Kühler ist auch ok als Kühler hätte ich eventuell den *hier* noch der ist auch zu empfehlen!


----------



## GoZoU (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Warum empfiehlst du nicht auch den HTSF von Watercool? Der liegt auf einem ähnlichen Niveau wie der Thermochill und kostet weniger (man sollte noch erwähnen, dass auch der Switech ganz oben mitspielt, afaik handelt es sich dabei um die alte Version des Cooltek, welcher auch ein spitzen Radi war).

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Ace (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

^^ Ja die sind auch gut kommt halt immer auf das Büdge des einen an!!!! deswegen mein Vorschlag etwas Preislich nach unten aber von der Leistung auch gut.Wenn er sagt Geld spielt keine rolle bekommt er eine andere Empfehlung.Ist jetzt ein ich sag mal guter Spar tipp Einverstanden?


----------



## Bullet (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

In wie weit hat das den Auswirkungen auf die Temps wenn ich statt der Magicool Xtreme die HTSF von Watercool nehmen würde?

Wo liegen denn die unterschiede zwischen den versch. Laing 12V Versionen Light,Ultra,Pro.... ich bin da etwas verwirrt


----------



## Bullet (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Hat sich erledigt, falls es jmd interessiert der den Thread verfolgt und auch nicht genau weiß hier der Link:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=2118

meint ihr dass mir die Pro reicht?


----------



## Ace (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

ja die Pro langt, zu den Temps der beiden Radi die werden in etwa das selbe sein + - aber minimal
Lese dich *hier *mal durch


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Nicht vergessen     Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste 

für Extrem Overklocker ein muss !!!


----------



## Bullet (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Die kommt auf jeden Fall ins Haus deshalb auch nur Kupferkühler weil die ja mit Alu reagiert


----------



## Ace (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Wenn du dir eine Laing Pro holen solltest,die kannst du wenn du möchtest ganz easy zur Ultra umlöten


----------



## GoZoU (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Rofl....als wenn die Pro nicht mehr als genug Leistung hätte^^. Ich würde ja die Garantie nicht aufs Spiel setzen. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Ace (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

ich habe nicht gesagt er soll es machen ,man kann es machen auch wieder Rückgängig!Du weist doch der Bastel und Ausprobier drang ist bei vielen groß, bei mir auch habe das bei meiner auch gemacht


----------



## GoZoU (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Das ist wahr, aber du hast es hier mit einem Neuling zu tun, von daher würde ich von solchen Vorschlägen erstmal Abstand halten 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Bullet (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Vll später mal, ich bin erst mal glücklich wenn alles läuft wie es soll


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ok P/L Verhältnis ist schon mies bei Innovatek, aber der G-Flow ist aus vernickeltem Reinstkupfer !
> 
> Der G-Flow ist auf den dritten Platz, bei 27°C mit eine QX6800



der rahmen des g-flow ist aus eloxiertem aluminium - und der stellt die seitenwand des innenraumes dar, hat kontakt zum wasser.
in sofern ist der kühler nicht nur absolut überteuert sondern hätte auch noch mit minimalen änderungen einen seiner größten nachteile loswerden können.
aber vermutlich ist wäre es zuviel aufwand gewesen, die kühlstrukturen reinzufräsen - so wie er jetzt ist kann man einfach sägen.
(kann eigentlich auch jeder selber machen. würde mich mal interessieren, wieviel son g-flow letztendlich kostet. 10? 20?)

zum gehäuse&platz:
sieht stark nach cs901 derivat aus.
da haben jede menge leute problemlos triple-radis in den deckel bekommen. (vielleicht keine überlänge ala thermochill, aber htsf für niedrige/black ice xtreme für hohe lüfterleistungen sollte wohl gehen)

zur hpps:
wenn wirklich soviel mehr investiert werden soll (ich hatte mich mit meinen vorschlägen am grundpreis des ersten vorschlags orientiert) - in nem nachbarthread hatten wir die diskussion gerade: watercool12v, ne einfache laing oder aquastreamXT sind genauso teuer


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*



Bullet schrieb:


> Die kommt auf jeden Fall ins Haus deshalb auch nur Kupferkühler weil die ja mit Alu reagiert




Es gibt auch eine Version die du mit ALU kombinieren kannst.


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> der rahmen des g-flow ist aus eloxiertem aluminium - und der stellt die seitenwand des innenraumes dar, hat kontakt zum wasser.
> in sofern ist der kühler nicht nur absolut überteuert sondern hätte auch noch mit minimalen änderungen einen seiner größten nachteile loswerden können.
> aber vermutlich ist wäre es zuviel aufwand gewesen, die kühlstrukturen reinzufräsen - so wie er jetzt ist kann man einfach sägen.
> (kann eigentlich auch jeder selber machen. würde mich mal interessieren, wieviel son g-flow letztendlich kostet. 10? 20?)











Huy da kennt sich jemand gut aus

Wo her hast du die infos ? Hattest du den Kühler selber ?
Da hase aber auch recht das mann das selber machen kann, könnte so was einfach mit zur Arbeit nehmen und ein paar bahnen rein Fräsen....

Aber was mann den G-Flow lasen muss das er einfach Geil aussieht und ob das jetzt Geld wert ist ist jeden selbst überlassen, was mann aber auch noch sagen muss das er Trotz seiner recht einfachen bau weise Trotzdem laut PCGH auf den 3 Platz gelandet ist.


----------



## Ace (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

So bitte habe einen WAKü Quatsch Thread erstellt ab sofort bitte sind Diskussionen da zu führen.


----------



## Bullet (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> zum gehäuse&platz:
> sieht stark nach cs901 derivat aus.
> da haben jede menge leute problemlos triple-radis in den deckel bekommen. (vielleicht keine überlänge ala thermochill, aber htsf für niedrige/black ice xtreme für hohe lüfterleistungen sollte wohl gehen)




Habe ein Rebel9, den Dual werde ich in die Front machen und noch einen Single nach hinten raus dass dürfte doch reichen oder? evtl. könnte ich den Single durch nen dual 80er ersetzten da ja an der Rückwand ne Halterung für 2x 80er Lüfter ist. Mit der Pumpe bin ich immer noch nicht 100%ig sicher da mich die Laing, wie du ja gesagt hast, mit dem Deckel und der Durchflussmesser etc... genau soviel kostet wie ne Aquastream XT Ultra da kann man ja dann mit der Aquasuite den Durchfluss und die Wassertemp auslesen kann.....


----------



## Tommy_Lee (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Sollte die Wasserkühlung am ende nicht das machen was sie soll:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJvLJtyBFBM&NR=1

Geht vielleicht so aus, ich vertraue meiner so sehr, das ich nur 65cm vom Rechner weg bin.  Die Tempanzeige im Blick und das Innenleben.  Nur für den Ernstfall. Werde bald alles mit Titan ummanteln, um sicher zu gehen das mir nichts Passiert. 

Also viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Wakü, Probieren geht über Studieren nur Tipp mache es ohne Strom. 

mfg

Tom


----------



## Bullet (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Sollte also ziemlich leise sein wenn du praktisch drauf sitzt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

@bullet:
rebel9 ist natürlich ziemlich eng...
240er in der front ist das maximum, aber dann musst du die festplatten schon relativ weit ins innere ragen lassen (konflikte mit grafikkarten?), platz für die pumpe braucht man ja auch noch,...
möglich ist dass, aber ich würde mir zweimal überlegen, ob ein triple auf dem gehäuse nicht die bessere lösung ist. (wenn intern, dann spricht viel für die laing)

ob single 120 oder dual80 macht in der leistung keinen unterschied, aber tendenziell ist der 120er leiser.
außerdem sieht es mit nicht so aus, als wär um die 80mm löcher noch luft - und ein 80mm radiator hat ja zusätzlich zu 160mm kühlfläche noch 2-3cm anschlüsse,...

bezüglich der XT: durchfluss kann man afaik nicht auslesen - nur drehzahl. aber wieviel l/h das sind, weiß niemand und vergleiche mit anderen usern ist somit nicht möglich.
wenn du schon eine lüftersteuerung hast, die durchflussmesser und temperatursensoren auswerten kann, würde ich auf alle fälle zu einer lösung mit einzelnen sensoren greifen.
wenn nicht, dann ist die XT ultra halt die billigere version mit 1-2 integrierten funktionen. aber wirklich nur billig, nicht günstig  (n aquaero oder fom sind natürlich noch deutlich weniger günstig, wenn man nur die hälfte der funktionen nutzt, was i.d.r. so ist. aber man sollte schon ein bißchen mehr von haben, als von ner xt ultra)



@Brzeczek:
so schwer ist das gar nicht zu wissen - 1-2 bilder von einem demontierten g-flow (zugegeben: dank der sehr restrikten informationspolitik musste man n weilchen auf welche warten) und man sieht, dass boden und deckel unmöglich direkt gegeneinander abdichten können. und dass der rahmen aus eloxiertem alu ist, hab ich seinerzeit noch direkt bei denen im forum nachlesen können.
optik ist natürlich etwas, dass man nicht in  fassen kann.

zum pcgh test möchte ich noch anmerken, dass ich niemanden finden konnte, für den das abschneiden des g-flow irgend einen sinn machte und ich kenn auch keinen anderen test, der vergleichbare ergebnisse gebracht hat.
auch an anderer stelle (z.b. das extrem schlechte abschneiden des hk 2.5) gab es unstimmigkeiten - k.a., was pcgh da gemacht hat (aber wenn ich an den rest des damaligen specials denke... passte ins bild  )


----------



## GoZoU (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Hier nochmal ein kurzer Vergleich der Laing Pro mit der Aquastream XT

Aquastream XT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle

Laing Pro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle

Man sieht, der Durchfluss ist quasi identisch.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Bullet (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch un wilkommen im Jahr 2008

@ruyven_macaran das mit dem Triple auf dem Deckel find ich gar nicht so schlecht, dann hätte ich wesentlich weniger Stress mit dem Einbau GraKa ist ne 8800GTX also das längste was man haben kann afaik.
Welchen Radi würdest du denn empfehlen momentan würde ich mich für den HTSF entscheiden, da man es außen nicht sieht würde ich 3 Scythe S-Flex mit 1200 U/min nehmen dass sollte ja auch noch Luft haben um später noch das Board und evtl den Ram mitzukühlen oder nicht...........
Und als Halterung die hier: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1884_Halterung-Extern-f-r-HTSF.html Dann würde ich ne Laing Pro nehmen als AGB den Magicool 150 und ne Dämmbox für die Laing welchen Drchflussmesser würdest du nehmen un eben noch nen Inline Tempsensor bzw welche Lüftersteuerung käme denn in Frage?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

@GoZou: hast du auch schon was zur lautstärke bei den drehzahlen verlauten gehört?
87hz sind ja schon mal nicht wenig.

@bullet:
ich empfehle derzeit den black ice gt stealth für hohe leistung und den watercool htsf für niedrige lautstärke. (der black ice bringt ab spätestens ab ~1000rpm die bessere leistung und ist billiger, aber gerade bei geringerer belastung kann man unter 600rpm gehen - da hat der htsf mehr reserven. aussehen ist imho bei beiden gut genug für externe montage, aber das muss man selbst wissen)

"da man es außen nicht sieht" versteh ich nicht ganz, aber s-flex 1200 sind auch imho die besten lüfter am markt. (gute lüftersteuerung ist aber pflicht - die dinger laufen mit unter 4v noch stabil, mit ner steuerung, die nicht unter 5v kommt, verschenkt man silence-potential)

zu laings und passenden agbs kann ich nichts sagen - ich bin auf niedrige lautstärke, nicht niedrige temperaturen aus. d.h. ich nehme kühler, bei denen ne leise eheim1046 ausreicht und probleme mit strudel im agb hat man dann auch nicht.

für überwachung und messung nutze ich nen inno fan-o-matic pro nebst flow-meter 2 und passenden inline sensoren - aber nur, weil ich das ganze für 60 quasi geschenkt bekommen habe (neupreis für das paket seinerzeit: 300. heute imho aber immer noch alles andere als günstig)
ich weiß zwar nich, ob n aquaero schlechter ist - aber abgesehen von zwei sensoren weniger (man kann nie genug haben  ) hat er technisch keine nachteile und die software von inno ist im günstigsten fall funktional...
viele high-flow fans berichten aber, dass das flow-meter ne reine katastrophe ist, was wiederstand angeht. wie gesagt: mir ist das egal, aber die kann vielleicht jemand was besseres empfohlen.
wir hatten hier vor n paar monaten auch schon 1-2 threads zum thema überwachung/lüftersteuerungen, vielleicht findest du da anregungen.

und wie gesagt: 
wenn du keinen bedarf an einer kompletten lüftersteuerung vom format eines aquaero/f-o-m hast, ist ne aquastream XT imho ne interessante, günstigere alternative


----------



## Bullet (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

So, werde mich für den Gt Stealth entscheiden in Verbindung mit ner Laing Pro aber wo genau besteht denn der Unterschied zwischen einer Pro Light und der normalen Pro??? Die LAing sollte ja mit dem Pro Aufsatz leise sein oder nicht wenn nicht würdet ihr eher die Dämmbox oder die Entkopplung in den SChacht empfehlen


----------



## Ace (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Der Stealth ist gut habe ihn als Triple drinnen die lassen sich gut einbauen da recht schmal und Leistung ist genügen vorhanden.Lüfter von Noctua sind auch sehr gut kosten aber auch dem entsprechend!


----------



## GoZoU (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @GoZou: hast du auch schon was zur lautstärke bei den drehzahlen verlauten gehört?
> 87hz sind ja schon mal nicht wenig.



Der Tester schreibt: 



> so die Tests sind abgeschlossen und das Review zur XT Ultra mit Vergleichswerten zur Laing Pro folgt in den nächsten Tagen. Wer jetzt noch ne Laing kauft, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Leider ist der Test noch nicht online, aber dass die Aquastream XT trotzdem nahezu unhörbar sein soll kann ich mir ganz gut vorstellen, da die HPPS+ auch schon nicht wahrnehmbar arbeitet. Bleibt halt nur wieder abwarten was der Test letzten Endes ergibt .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Ace (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## Tommy_Lee (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Sorry möchte nicht extra neues Thema deswegen aufmachen.

Mist ist das doch alles. Wo kriege ich jetzt 3 Meter Schlauch her 8/10mm, habe Globus angerufen und da kriege ich auf jeden fall schon mal 30Liter entionisiertes Wasser 0510 für 9,57. Aber ich bestelle doch jetzt keinen Schlauch für Meter 1,99 das wären ~ 6 und Nachnahme (damit es schnell geht) 7 was 13 bedeutet. Mist versuche derzeit meine eine Möglichkeit zu finden, nur was kann man noch nehmen. Muss ja in die Verschraubungen passen, wäre nicht im PC wäre ja außen verbaut.

Oder man nimmt Gartenschlauch, kleinsten Durchmesser und zieht diesen mit Kabelbindern richtig fest auf die Größe 10mm vielleicht noch etwas Kleber dazwischen. Also so das ich nur 8/10mm an die Anschlüsse gehe und die anderen mit Gartenschlauch überwinde.

Stelle mir das so vor: PC zum Radiator von da zum Ausgleichbehälter und von da wieder zum Rechner.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Ludrig (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Bestell den Schlauch doch einfach irgendwo und frag ob die den gleich rausschicken können? Oder du rufst vorher an... oder du zahlst mit Paypal...


----------



## Tommy_Lee (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Brauche wenn das alles schon Heute, möchte das ganze ja als Eigenbau verbuchen. Habe gerade mal im Garten gegückt, wenn ich mit einfach Schlauch Kaufe mit 12,5mm durchmesser und meinen PVC mit Panzertaip ummantel und dann mit zwei Kabelbinder noch zusammen ziehe sollte das halten. Das an beide enden und Fertig, muss noch mal Telefonieren mit Globus.

Edit: Globus hat nur 15mm das zu viel das kriege ich nicht dicht. 
Jemand das schon mal gemacht  kann mir vielleicht sagen ob man es dicht kriegt auf Dauer?

mfg

Tom


----------



## Ludrig (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

KM Elektronic in Berlin (du kommst doch aus Berlin) hat Schlauch vorrätig.. allerdings etwas teuer mit 2.99 / Meter... versuchs einfach da.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Ehrlich dachte sowas haben die da garnicht.

Danke muss ich nurnoch jemanden finden, der mir das Mitbringen kann oder mit mir fährt.  Oder mit der Bahn, derzeit kein Auto, alle Verkauft.

Nun Rufe da mal an und frage.

mfg

Tom

Ok war gerade am Alex. und habe mir 2 Meter und zwei Schnellverschluss Kupplungsset 10/8mm gekauft. Werde jetzt mein System ablassen und dann mit Baumark und Ausgleichsbehälter wieder auffüllen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

@bullet:
die meisten leute beschweren sich bei der laing über höherfrequente geräusche - da macht dämmen sicherlich sinn und eine gewisse entkopplung ist auch dabei.
aufgrund der 1/4" gewinde ist es aber eine überlegung wert, eine laing mit deckel in die dämmbox zu packen.
wo der unterschied zwischen pro und pro light liegt, solltest du den shop fragen.
es gibt meines wissens nach keine "pro" (oder ultra) von laing. 
es gibt ne laing ddc und ne laing ddc+. erstere mit deckel wird von den meisten shops als "pro" bezeichnet, letztere mit deckel "ultra" - aber so herstellen tut das afaik keiner.
vielleicht bezeichnen pro und pro light verschiedene deckel (water-/alphacool?)


@gozou:
es gibt genug leute, die eine laing als unhörbar bezeichnen und genug leute, die eine hpps (oder aquastream) bei höherer leistung als lauter bezeichnen.
ich hätt dann doch gern nen direkten vergleich von jemandem, der bei beiden kandidaten noch klar was hört


----------



## GoZoU (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Das war der subjektive Eindruck des Autors, er hatte beide Exemplare verbaut....sagt ja niemand, dass sich dein eigener Eindruck daran anpassen soll. Ob es wirklich jemanden gibt, der bei beiden was hört wage ich zu bezweifeln . Irgendwie haben all diese Tests und Aussagen nen leichten Fanboy-Charakter. 

Ich finde aber, dass dieser Artikel relativ neutral geschrieben ist. 

PS: Der Tester hört bei beiden Pumpen was 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Bullet (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

so empfindlich bin ich was die Lautstärke angeht nicht....
habe mir gedacht ich entkolle sie erst einmal in einem Laufwerkschacht und wenn sie mir dann zu laut ist kann ich immer noch ne Dämmbox dazubestellen.
wenn ich eben versuche den triple ind Gehäuse zu bringen wäre das sowieso die einzige möglichkeit. Wenn ich ihn doch aufs Gehäuse machen sollte werde ich zur Aquastream greifen.So nebenbei was haltet ihr von der Lösung den Triple in den Boden zu machen bzw wie sollte ich dann die Lüfter montieren hab mir das so gedacht das Case etwas erhöhen um dann den Radi drunter zu befestigen und die Lüfter innen die dann die Luft von Außen ansaugen oder hättet ihr bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

abgesehen von staub spricht da nichts dagegen, wenn unten im case genug platz ist.


----------



## GoZoU (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Nochmal zum Verständnis: Du planst den Radi außerhalb des Cases am Boden zu befestigen und die Lüfter auf der Innenseite zu montieren. Diese sollen dann die Luft durch den Radi ins Innere saugen. Ist das richtig?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Bullet (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> abgesehen von staub spricht da nichts dagegen, wenn unten im case genug platz ist.



Das Case will ich mit kleinen Rollen ausem Baumarkt(wie man sie vom Einkaufswagen kennt nur viel kleiner) Das mit dem Staub hab ich mir auch überlegt ich werden denk ich nen Salten Strumpf oder irgendwas anderes als Filter dazwischen machen

@GoZoU: genau so da ich einen PCI SLot mit meiner X-Fi belegt habe hab ich vom Boden bis zur Soundkarte ca 4cm deswegen der Radi Außen und die Lüfter innen.

Und es wär mal was was nicht jeder zweite hat


----------



## Bullet (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Eine Frage quält mich noch zur AS XT Ultra kann man an den Lüfterausgang auch mehrere S-Flex anhängen damit die Lüfter vom triple temperaturgeregelt laufen?


----------



## Tommy_Lee (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Also wenn du einen Lötkolben hast, kannst du wie ich 6 Lüfter über einen Regler Steuern.
Sollte also machbar sein, weil das nichts anderes ist.

mfg

Tom


----------



## GoZoU (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*



Bullet schrieb:


> @GoZoU: genau so da ich einen PCI SLot mit meiner X-Fi belegt habe hab ich vom Boden bis zur Soundkarte ca 4cm deswegen der Radi Außen und die Lüfter innen.



Dann würde ich die Lüfter aber von innen nach außen blasen lassen oder die Lüfter außen montieren und den Radi innen, damit sie die Luft rausziehen können. So heizt du dir das Case nur unnötig auf, da die Luft, welche aus dem Radi kommt doch gut warm ist.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Bullet (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

@GoZoU: thx werde ich machen, welche Konstelation genau entscheide ich wenn die Dinge da sind.

@Tommy_Lee: gibt´s da irgendwo ne Anleitung dazu?
bzw. auf der Aquacomputer Page steht dass man 3 airstream problemlos anhängen kann dann sollte da doch auch mit 3 S-Flex drinn sein oder nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

meine 1200er s-flex hier haben was von 0,15a draufstehen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, macht zumindest der aquaero bis zu 1a/kanal mit. 3 stück sollten also kein problem sein.
zu gozous vorschlag:
würd ich stark vom gehäuseumfeld abhängig machen, warme luft nach unten blasen kann immer probleme mit wieder ansaugen geben.
und den restlichen gehäusekomponenten ist bewegte luft mit 40° oft lieber als stehende mit (ursprünglich mal) 30°


----------



## GoZoU (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

@ruyven_macaran: man sollte sowieso immer einen extra Gehäuselüfter montieren. Das würde ich der warmen Luft im Case doch vorziehen. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Bullet (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Im Gehäuse selber habi ich noch 2 Silent Eagle 100 in der Front, einer ganz unten und einer in höhe der HDDs und einer kommt noch an die Rückseite da ist momentan noch der ori Lüfter der beim Case dabei war.


----------



## sockednc (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

Ich kann meine Erfahrungen nur mitteilen und muss auf Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=62461#post62461 verweisen.

Dies ist überings auch meine erste Wakü in meinem System, die ich verbaut habe.

Ich Pc Laden hab ich diverse Wakü verbaut und muss sagen, dass ich die Teile von Aqua-Computer besser finde als von Innovatec (vor allem die ausgleichsbehälter)

MfG


----------



## Bullet (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungseinsteiger braucht Hilfe*

thx werde den thread verfolgen


----------

